# Omer



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

I know it's probably still a little early but is there any word as of how the river is in Omer? Any suckers showing up yet??
Planning to go up there the 4th of April.....any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks, 
DB808


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

when I came home sunday things were getting set up and a few people were fishing


----------



## mjmmusser (Apr 24, 2005)

I'll be up there Saturday. My buddy got a few today. He kept a dozen for the smoker.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

mjmmusser, let me know how you do....I'll be heading up there the 4th, but I want to kinda get an idea of what to expect as far as conditions, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

we fished omer thur. got 12 in 3 hr its starting


----------



## thumbguy31 (Dec 11, 2008)

was there today fishing for trout. All i saw were suckers and people. Caught two myself on single egg flies, so i would say there are plenty in the river. Fished closer to the mouth than omer.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

fished omer today we got 53 between four of us. Hopeing to get out a couple days during spring break not a whole lot of people out quiet yet.


----------



## Big K (Jan 13, 2003)

This may sound ignorant to some, but can someone explain the best way to clean them for the smoker? Do you just gut them and cut off the head or what? I've never cleaned a sucker. Heck...I've never kept one for that matter. But I'm taking Spring Break off work to be with my boys and I'm sure they would love catching a few.

Thanks in advance.

Big K.


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

Fished today in Omer. Between 3 of us we got about 90 or so.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, It's 5am.....and I'm headin out to give it a go! lol
It's supposed to rain all day but oh well, fishin is better then sitting around the house! 
I'll let you know how we did when we get back....


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

In places you could walk across the river on suckers. Yes, they are in. 

Getting a mix of snow and rain today so the water is not as clear as it was and it is a little faster.

Clean them for smoking by deheading and removing entrails by one slit down the middle. Rinsing in cold water afterwards is always a good idea.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I keep checking for them to be in up here.


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

Co-worker and I fished Omer Saturday from 8-2. We caught well over 100 suckers and 6 walleyes. Of course, we knew we couldn't keep the walleye and don't care for suckers. 

Question-how is Omer to fish for Walleye once the season opens back up at the end of April? 

Also, after the suckers run, what would be the next "run" to look out for where you can keep the fish (before walleye open back up)? Would it be perch? If so, can you give me some areas to try. I live in Genesee County and would not hesitate to drive 100 or so miles.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Headed up there this morning with a buddy of mine and fished for 3.5 hours....He had to be back by 1pm so we ended up fishing from 8-11:30....Battled the wind a drizzle but it was worth it.....Caught 39 suckers between the 2 of us. Lost quite a few more but it was a blast....Probably going to head back up again next weekend just to get out again!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Are you guys hook-n-line fishing? Or, dipping?


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Dipping opens April 1


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

In my experience, most of the walleyes drop out by the time the season opens back up. Did you see any steelies caught?


----------



## Stumpy Fish (Apr 13, 2005)

We were using treble hooks and sponge.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

i'll be up there this weekend. About a 1/4th of a mile east of the bridge right there in omer... If you see a green GMC with "lungbuster" on it or a Green Ranger with some ducks and a Team Carbon Express Sticker, stop on by and ask for Brent. We will have some deer tenderloins on the grill Saturday afternoon


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

MrFysch said:


> Dipping opens April 1


Thanks...I knew dipping was a technique but never used it myself & wasn't aware of the opening date.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Were we go catch them we can't dip so we have to hook and line. But then again thats half the fun.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

When I lived in Ossineke we never got any suckers! Water must be dirty now with the rain and the run off.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

The water was just starting to get high up again with the rain last night but could still see to the bottom. 

Perhaps you were watching for birds when you should have been watching for fish when you lived here.....


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

When I lived in Ossineke I was looking for young ladies!!


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> When I lived in Ossineke I was looking for young ladies!!


And how did that work out for ya? Were cars even invented back then? :lol::lol:


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

wyldkat49766 said:


> And how did that work out for ya? Were cars even invented back then? :lol::lol:


it must of worked she made him move to harrisville:lol::lol:


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

Hows the numbers looking? Are we catching 30-40 a day easy?


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

never ignorent to ask a question. but,,,its a fish, you will get as many answers as their are people to answer. i like to scale them first, then i filet them, or sometimes just gut them and smole them whole. or cut them into 2 or 3 inch slices. don;t forget to try a couple batter dipped and fried, the bones mostly cook away. still don't wolf them down. you can also, can them and use them like tuna. you can pickle them, chowder them,,,,ami starting to sound like sucker bubba gump?


Big K said:


> This may sound ignorant to some, but can someone explain the best way to clean them for the smoker? Do you just gut them and cut off the head or what? I've never cleaned a sucker. Heck...I've never kept one for that matter. But I'm taking Spring Break off work to be with my boys and I'm sure they would love catching a few.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Big K.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

any updates? heading up monday fishing by the bridge anyone see a blue dodge dakota with a west football sticker on the bumper stop on by will have hot dogs and bugers on the grill. and:evil: suckers in the coolers


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Have fun! lol
I just got back from there today and the banks were lined with people for sucker fest.....We fished from 6:30am-3pm and caught a total of 19 sukers and a walleye.....The bite was slow and very few people were catching many fish....the dip nets were even comming up empty.....
Plus, with all the rain the river is way up and is really dirty....Not to mention the fact that they are expecting rain tomorrow night (which will raise it even higher) and snow/snow showers monday, tuesday, and wednesday! :yikes: 

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USMI0629?from=36hr_topnav_undeclared


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks for the heads up only time off that i cvan get up there so will have to make do. is the run starting to wind down or just a slow day???


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Really couldn't tell you...I'm guessin just a slow day but IDK, it's never good when the dipnets are comming up empty though.....
The water level has to go down, that's the major factor.....when the water goes up, it gets stirred up more and is moving super fast....
Goodluck though....it'll be tough esp. when the snow melts off....


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

me and three friends headed up monday morning fished mon, tue, and alittle wed. monday water was high and fast but managed 20 or so. 
Tuesday water was down some but alot more snags in same area 15. Today was an adventure being high schoolers and low on money didnt have a ton of supplies left only got around 2 hours before we ran out managing 12. All in all a very slow trip. Most dip nets had one or 2 suckers every time they came up.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Man I called that one lol.....atleast you had fun and that's all that matters


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

oh it was a blast got out of the house and fished with some billy bob's. Already sketching a trip for our senior year fishing trip cant wait for walleye season now.


----------



## ICEPAPPY (Dec 3, 2002)

Made the 2 1/2 hour trip to Standish/Omer yesterday (Wed.). I've never been to Omer before but had heard of the sucker run. Stopped at the public acces in town, was there by 8 am and there was 3 fishermen, Grampa and two teens. They were having no action. Decided to explore and found "The Camp". Those dudes have it all. Big nets that lower into the river, warm up shed, grills, smoker and trailers for the comfort of home.. He said the camp originated 35 years ago. Of course asked about fish and he said they hadn't seen a fish for 3 days, all passed through. They did collect some 500 on their way. Interesting chat, interesting character. Well we're looking for fish so I got out the map book and started tracing the river upstream. Off we go looking for the river. Fish went upstream right so that's where were headed. Made several stops within 15 miles and most of the river by the roads were PRIVATE. We did find one spot that had no signs and enough parking for 2 cars. Other side of river was a closed camper site. Walked 2 hundred yards upstream and that was far enough. Fished there 3 hours using a worm, not a bite but we could sometimes see tails. Couple of fellers came along and set us straight. Splitshot, small treble with orange yarn. Chuck and duck. What a blast! Next 3 hours was non-stop for the 2 of us. All white suckers, 2-3#. We kept 25 for smoking. You wouldn't want to carry more than that out to the road. If you're still looking for suckers they're upstream.


----------

